# Nikon Warranty



## BOOSTED (Nov 28, 2009)

I just bought a Nikon D90 from Future Shop for a very good price. My question is how does the warranty work? Take it to Futureshop and they send it or does that only work if I bought there ESP. Or I send it myself to a Toronto Service Station? Would I have to pay shipping or they cover it?

Warranty looks like a big deal because D90's have common error issue that I herd off. 

Heres one review (2 Weeks Ago) that scares me of Nikons service:

I bought a D90 and after 3 weeks the camera mounting ring separated from the camera. This happened with no impact or dropping of the camera. I took it out of the padded camera bag with a long lens mounted (70-200mm 2.8) and all but one of the lens ring screws stripped right out of the camera body. When this happened, the monitor screen cracked on the inside as though something ( like a wire) was attached to the lens mounting ring. I sent it to Nikon factory service with proof of purchase and explanation. I spoke with a Customer Service Rep and the Service Manager told him he felt it had impact damage since the mounting ring screws were stripped and the monitor had a crack. He said this even though there is not one scratch or dent on the outside of the camera body! He would not cover it under warranty. He was extremely uncooperative and basically suggested that I was lieing. I explained that I have owned a D70 and D70s for years and I know how to handle a camera. My belief is that the camera had defective lens ring screws but they would not give me the benefit of the doubt. They deny that anything is connecting the monitor and lens mounting ring to cause the internal crack of the monitor. I feel that Nikon warranty service is essentially worthless and they do not value long time customers.
Read more: Consumer complaints about Nikon
​


----------



## Eco (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link, with less than 20 complaints this year it makes me feel good that I purchased a Nikon.


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 28, 2009)

Thats a single CSR, not the whole company.  There will always be complaints against companies that size - its the nature of the beast.


----------



## BOOSTED (Nov 29, 2009)

Do you guys believe the review kind of giving me the creeps lol.

I bought a D90 and after 3 weeks the camera mounting ring separated from the camera. This happened with no impact or dropping of the camera. I took it out of the padded camera bag with a long lens mounted (70-200mm 2.8) and all but one of the lens ring screws stripped right out of the camera body. When this happened, the monitor screen cracked on the inside as though something ( like a wire) was attached to the lens mounting ring. I sent it to Nikon factory service with proof of purchase and explanation. I spoke with a Customer Service Rep and the Service Manager told him he felt it had impact damage since the mounting ring screws were stripped and the monitor had a crack. He said this even though there is not one scratch or dent on the outside of the camera body! He would not cover it under warranty. He was extremely uncooperative and basically suggested that I was lieing. I explained that I have owned a D70 and D70s for years and I know how to handle a camera. My belief is that the camera had defective lens ring screws but they would not give me the benefit of the doubt. They deny that anything is connecting the monitor and lens mounting ring to cause the internal crack of the monitor. I feel that Nikon warranty service is essentially worthless and they do not value long time customers.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 29, 2009)

Futureshop? I thought they went out of business YEARS ago!


----------



## BOOSTED (Nov 29, 2009)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Futureshop? I thought they went out of business YEARS ago!


Uh no, probably never until Best Buy goes out.


----------



## Goontz (Nov 29, 2009)

Personally, I've never had to use the warranty, but I've also never heard a single bad thing about it. Do I believe it? Sure, that's more likely than someone making all that up. Am I concerned enough to not get any more Nikons or switch to something else? Not even close. If one negative experience is all you can find, that's really not much considering the scale of the company and number of products sold.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 29, 2009)

You can find complaints about Customer Service, or lack of it, for ANY business you would happen to look up.  

Even Comcast has complaints about their Customer Service... (little joke here, imho their customer service is the worst I have found on the entire planet)


----------



## Derrel (Nov 29, 2009)

BOOSTED said:


> I just bought a Nikon D90 from Future Shop for a very good price. My question is how does the warranty work? Take it to Futureshop and they send it or does that only work if I bought there ESP. Or I send it myself to a Toronto Service Station? Would I have to pay shipping or they cover it?
> 
> Warranty looks like a big deal because D90's have common error issue that I herd off.
> 
> ...



It sound to me as thought you might have purchased a camera that had been sold, damaged, and then returned to Futureshop...today's polycarbonate exterior bodies do not show much damage from impact, and if the camera had been dropped indoors, there probably would have been no visible damage. The buyer previous to you was probably a goof,and he dropped the camera very early on, and he took it back,and they re-sold it to you.

Edit: Boosted, I went back and re-read a number of your posts in other threads...you are the type of customer who cannot make up his or her mind without help from numerous others. You've been here for roughly three weeks now, trying to get people to help you decide between the T1i and a Nikon body. I used to sell cameras, and we had a name for people like you: "Consumer Reporters". People who needed immense amounts of research to make even the simplest of decisions. In this thread, you have managed to re-post the same complaint from SOMEBODY ELSE, without even using quotation marks, and you even state that the problem experienced is, "a common problem" suffered by the D90. So, you've spent three weeks here,like a fairly typical Consumer Reporter, and you are obsessing over **potential, future problems** your camera might suffer from,some day, maybe. I used to sell cameras, and have seen your behavior first-hand,many,many,many times. Two or three weeks to research and decide upon an entry-level flash,or an entry-level camera, trying to figure out what warranty repairs *might* be needed, and worried about making the wrong choice, searching out the most obscure sources of disgruntled customers and calling one,oddball incident "a problem". Your motivations are actually somewhat suspect to me, if you are actually a "real person". You've been here since November 10th, and ALL of your posts are Canon vs Nikon buying posts...and now you write, in your own words, "Warranty looks like a big deal because D90's have common error issue that I herd off."

Well, I'm not surprised you "herd off" an issue on some board full of disgruntled customers. Your entire persona here on-line has been about the Canon T1i versus the Nikon D90,and now I wonder if you are actually a real person, or just some viral marketer...seriously. I looked back through ALL of your limited number of threads just a few  minutes ago...you might just be a Consumer Reporter, but honestly, I have reason to question your motivation, among other things. If you are a real person, I see little need to worry. If you are a real person, accept the fact that you bought a camera,and let the buyer's remorse subside on its own, without the need to go trolling through obscure web boards to dredge up "potential" repair scenarios to worry yourself about--or which you describe as "common problems" of a specific, popular camera model....it's that last bit that makes me suspect your motivation. Something about your entire three weeks here is odd...


----------



## Goontz (Nov 29, 2009)

Derrel said:


> It sound to me as thought you might have purchased a camera that had been sold, damaged, and then returned to Futureshop...today's polycarbonate exterior bodies do not show much damage from impact, and if the camera had been dropped indoors, there probably would have been no visible damage. The buyer previous to you was probably a goof,and he dropped the camera very early on, and he took it back,and they re-sold it to you.



That's a review he found, not his own story. Might be the case for that reviewer, though. That's a pretty crappy deal for him, if so.


----------



## IgsEMT (Nov 29, 2009)

*Warranty:* 
You call this number 1-800-645-6678 or this one 631-439-2670 and talk to them. IF camera is under 1 yr old, repairs and cleanups are free


----------



## KmH (Nov 29, 2009)

BOOSTED said:


> I just bought a Nikon D90 from Future Shop for a very good price. My question is how does the warranty work? Take it to Futureshop and they send it or does that only work if I bought there ESP. Or I send it myself to a Toronto Service Station? Would I have to pay shipping or they cover it?
> 
> Warranty looks like a big deal because D90's have common error issue that I herd off.
> 
> ...


Wow Dude.......

*The exact same thing happened to my D90*. The lens mount and screws were ripped right off the camera, the lens mount was still attached to the lens, a 4 lb, Sigma 150-500mm. The mounting screws threads were filled with plastic from the camera body and the LCD on the back was toast.

Nikon said the same thing, impact damage.

*$250 to repair it!*

The only difference is, a soccerball knocked over the monopod mounted D90/Sigma and it slamed to the ground, causing all the damage. The lens was ok. I didn't expect or request a warranty repair. Nikon knows what impact damage looks like, they likely see it every day.


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 29, 2009)

> I used to sell cameras



Well that explains quite a bit.

Why harp on the guy for being cautious about his expensive new purchase?  Who cares what his posting habits have been?  Some people take longer to go for the "buy in", and don't have a ****load of cash laying around to cover up their buyers remorse.  If this is his or her first camera of course they are going to be concerned - they don't know the system and have no frame of reference to be able to seperate the likely from the unlikely.  

And



			
				You said:
			
		

> Well, I'm not surprised you "herd off"



Really this only makes you come off as a boorish fuddy duddy.  Heavens to mergitrude, spelling errors.  Lets highlight them so we can drive home the point - "BOOSTED are teh dumm".


----------



## Derrel (Nov 29, 2009)

Dear ANDS!
   I don't think he's a "real person"...I smell a viral marketer who has begun a nice campaign of fear,uncertainty,and doubt. Look at the nice headline in today's post: "Nikon Warranty".

    ANDS!, I could care less if I come off as a fuddy duddy,especially to a troll like you. I went through and looked at this poster's entire history of posts. Perhaps if your reading comprehension were a bit better, you'd understand the  underlying doubt that this posting account's three-week tenure here has created...

     Of course, you haven't done any due diligence, just spouting off at the mouth yet again. BOOSTED's posting account history has a very interesting range to it...go back and review it, then,maybe, you'd be able to address my point. Whoosh!


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 29, 2009)

> Of course, you haven't done any due diligence



Due dillegence - this isn't a court of law, it is a freaking message board.  A beginners section at that!  Yea. . .someone has problems with perspective control.



> BOOSTED's posting account history has a very interesting range to it.



Actually I recognize the poster and the what, 3 threads he has posted.  One was to get help on making a purchase, the second was to recover from the thread-**** his first thread had become and the last one is. . .ho ho - this one where it seems they have made a decision.  I'm glad your superior mental accuity (no doubt a condition of that Spankin' 'Stache) allows you to peer into the cyber hearts of others and suss out their true intent - but not everyone posts like you (thank the maker).  If these section oft the boards is so full of awfulness, move on!  Let people who actually want to answer the newbie questions of newbs answer those questions, and you go and play with the big boys.

No?  Far easier to sit around and finger wag and let others know how they should post?  Well ok then.


----------



## BOOSTED (Nov 29, 2009)

Derrel said:


> Dear ANDS!
> I don't think he's a "real person"...I smell a viral marketer who has begun a nice campaign of fear,uncertainty,and doubt. Look at the nice headline in today's post: "Nikon Warranty".
> 
> ANDS!, I could care less if I come off as a fuddy duddy,especially to a troll like you. I went through and looked at this poster's entire history of posts. Perhaps if your reading comprehension were a bit better, you'd understand the  underlying doubt that this posting account's three-week tenure here has created...
> ...



Wow, you sound like an A**. What do you mean by I am not a real person but a marketer? I am 16 year old thats looking to buy his first SLR is that such a big issue to  deal with? Tons of members helped me choose which one to buy. And guess what I listened to them and got a Nikon D90. And looks like you dont understand that that review I posted wasn't mine but someone else's. Dishing out $1200 on a camera was big for me cause Im coming from the crappy $100-$200 cameras. Obviously most people on this forum know more than me so why not ask.


----------

